# Is a 410 strong enough for a pheasant hunt?



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

I recently had surgery on my shoulder and am iching for some pheasant hunting. I am having issues with the wait of your standard 12 gauge and the kick, so will a 410 be o.k. or am I risking wounding to many birds with the smaller gun? Let me know.... Thanks.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

I think you would be better off going to a 20ga semi auto for pheasant. You can get some really light guns. Having the barrel ported will help also.

Purchasing a good 20ga will be expensive but if you have permanent issues with your shoulder it will be a good investment.

I think 410 would work early in the season. But later in the season it would be a little light for pheasant.


----------



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll be back to 100% next fall, so this is just a short fix.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

It can be done, but I'll STRONGLY urge you to keep your shots close, like within 30 yards. Anything beyond that has a good chance of getting away wounded.

But hey, it's better than not getting out at all right? :wink:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

My bro shot his first pheasant with a 4/10, like there saying it can be done, but try to limit your shots to a closer distance.[/quote]


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I know a woman who routinely uses a 28 gauge with no problem.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'de go with a 20 if you can, but a .410 will do as long as you keep the shots close(under 30). A 28 would be great also, though the .410 and 20 are much easier to find.


----------



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe I should just focus on the dog and let the others in the party do the shooting. My main concern is wounding a bird that we dont find.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

a .410 would be fine for 20yrds max and you would be ok.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Rather than a starter shotgun, as used to be commonly held, the .410 is an experts tube. Effective only in the hands of an accomplished wingshot. As with any scattergun, you should pattern yours with different loads to find those that throw effective shot spreads. Hone your skills on doves and quail before tackling larger, tougher birds. The main limitation is not power, but rather the long shot string, which can make it difficult to achieve multiple pellet hits with the smaller payload.
Burl


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I have to agree with Burly...


----------



## Blockade (Sep 10, 2007)

Another vote with Burly. While the .410 is a surprisingly effective gun in the hands of a crack shot, I think it's asking too much of a typical pheasant hunter to expect that he can hold his shots to the .410's effective range, under actual wild bird conditions. I think there's a realistic debate to be had between the .12 and the .20 gauges, and maybe even the .28 gauge on pen-raised birds, but I'd stay away from the .410 for pheasants.


----------



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey thanks for the replies everyone. After reading and researching, I am just going to focus on the dog while the others in the party drop the birds! I feel good about the decision of just walking with the dogs without a gun. I couple of months of rehab and I'll be holding a the 12 gauge next season! Thanks again.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Cool. Carry a camera...you might get some great shots


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll second the camera idea. I think you might be surprised at just how much fun it can be when you're not carrying a gun. It's especially fulfilling if it's your dogs you're working behind. :wink:


----------

